# Suggestions needed for a decent HTiB



## Champ (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Planning to buy a 5.1 speaker system with a 3d Blu Ray player, to pair it up with Samsung 40 inch ES6200

Main purpose is to have some more 3d content and better sound than TV's inbuilt speaker.

Budget : now looking to spend mote then 20K

looked at Samsung E4500K, its MRP on Samsung India website is 21K so hope will get it somewhere around 17K-18K range

Anyone using the same, some reviews ?

Better alternatives available


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Dont even think about samsung/sony/lg kind of stuffs. look at onkyo/denon/yamaha.


----------



## Champ (Nov 25, 2012)

Basically its for parents, main priority is 3d Blu ray payer, as 3d content is very less
want to add 5.1 speakers as well...


----------



## reniarahim1 (Nov 26, 2012)

Problem with these kind of HTiB's is that if your Blu ray player goes nonfunctional or start refusing to read cd's , your entire system will go useless.
Better go with a blu ray player and HTiB like Yamaha-196. This will cost a bit more but is future proof.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 28, 2012)

Don't go for Samsung, that brand is not good in that(sound) section.
Apart from that Yamaha 196 is not good at all, trust me I have auditioned it and it sounds horrible.
If you are buying it for your parents and if you want a simple HT with no hassles and in that case I think there is no need of any AVR or something like that so I would suggest you to have a look at Sony E-490 and if you don't want tollboy speakers then you can also opt for Sony E-290.
Philips HT also sound good but in Blue Ray HT category it doesn't have much options and the old DVD HT have some issues with some file and folder support and all.


----------



## Champ (Nov 30, 2012)

Not looking for tall speakers as they will not go with room setting...

Was about to finalize Sony E-290, but read some not so good review about it,

Any views on Philips HTS5561, LG HB806TM or newly released LG BH7220


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 30, 2012)

Sony E-290 is good, that is the cheapest 3D blue ray HT I think.
Others are all DVD Home Theatre.


----------



## baiju (Nov 30, 2012)

Forget all Sony, Philips brands and get a Denon 1312XP or Onkyo 3500. Trust me, you won't disappoint on  the decision. With this Sony, Philips HTiBs you will be disappointed later to find that they are missing much required hdmi input, optical and coaxial inputs. This becomes very irritating when you buy  HD STB, PS3, Blu-Ray player etc. Most of these consumer HTIBs don't even digital inputs. Some times they feature a single coaxial or optical that too if you are lucky. It becomes disappointing when you want to connect an HD DTH box to enjoy some surround sound only to find out that the htib has coaxial input and the STB has optical out only. Another problem is that if the integrated DVD/Blu-Ray drive fails you are left with a brick. You can't even use the speakers with an AVR later.


----------



## Champ (Nov 30, 2012)

well Philips HTS5561, LG HB806TM and LG BH7220 all are blu ray systems


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 1, 2012)

Have auditioned LG 806, its ok I think.
Was not able to audition the philips one as its is very rarely available.
Don't have any idea about LG BH7220.
Onkyo ones are quite good.
Haven't auditioned any of the Denon models though, so can't say anything about them too but have read at many places that they are very good.
If you can take out some time then do visit Ambience Mall, Vasant Vihar, there in Jumbo you will find Sony HT- M5 which I have already ordered from a local dealer and will be in a couple of days in my room(the dealer got the item from company today only), M5 is something very good, I am damm sure you gonna love it.
Apart from that in the same mall in Reliance Digital they have a good collection of HT that is not available else where, like Pioneer, JBL, Onkyo etc but the Onkyo 3400 model present was not working when I visited them on 21st.And JBL systems didn't impressed me. And Pioneer was not connected so was not able to audition them, actually when I visited the Jumbo store I was so much impressed with M5 model of sony that I didn't find anything better than that.
Anyways visit that mall first and then decide, if you like M5 then let me know I will try to get it at a much lesser price for you.


----------

